#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-24
<sabri_icone> bjr ts le monde
<ANIS> salam darkwise, Goldenscorp, LinuxKiller[AWAY, robertf
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS darkwise LinuxKiller[AWAY nizarus robertf
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Goldenscorp> ?
<ANIS> salut mon ami, hmd et toi?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<aleister3> bonjour
<aleister3> je voudrais parler à nizarus
<ANIS> bonjour aleister3
<aleister3> ;-)
<aleister3> bonjour anis
<aleister3> je viens de tweeter
<aleister3> nizarus m'a donné rdv ici
<ANIS> ping nizarus
<nizarus> bonjour
<aleister3> bonjour
<nizarus> salut aleister3
<ANIS> bonjour nizarus
<nizarus> salut ANIS et Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> salut aleister3
<Goldenscorp> ping ANIS darkwise LinuxKiller[AWAY nizarus robertf
<Goldenscorp> ekiga yimchi
<Goldenscorp> ekiga ca marcher
<ANIS> normalement oui.. fibéli tout les protocoles censuré raj3ou yimchiw
<Goldenscorp> hani chouftou l'info fi Nessma tv
<sabri_> salu tls le monde
<sabri_> ANIS:
<sabri_> salu
<sabri_> darkwise:
<sabri_> bemawi:
<sabri_> robertf:
<sabri_> slt a ts
<ANIS> salut sabri_
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-25
<ANIS> salut
<ANIS> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong ANIS
<ANIS> ça va ?
<Neo31> we
<ANIS> ta vue la nouvelle version du 3ammar!
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> thepiratebay is also free :p
<Neo31> i hope other things gets better like VoIP and other protocols than http
<ANIS> lol
<ANIS> voip is free too
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> no it is not
<ANIS> really!
<Neo31> yepp
<ANIS> :/
<Neo31> we've tested it before
<Neo31> and I did just check again
<ANIS> did you test it today!
<Neo31> ekiga does not
<ANIS> :
<ANIS> :(
<Neo31> it's just http
<ANIS> :/
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> troproject is open too ^^
<ANIS> amma ce qui est bien, il y a beaucoup de site des crack sont censuré ;)
<Neo31> normal
<Neo31> c illegale
<Neo31> le probleme c les ip et les protocoles autre que http
<ANIS> yap
<Neo31> pandora and lastfm are still censored
<ANIS> hhhhhh; chnouwa thal méla
<ANIS> haw kol chay msakkar
<Neo31> haw le site de torproject thall et thepiratebay :p
<Neo31> hh
<ANIS> hhhhh
<Neo31> playlist ca marche pas aussi : Due to licensing restrictions, some or all tracks may be unavailable for playback in your contry.
<ANIS> hhhhhhhh...
<Neo31> pandora : We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we  can no longer allow access to Pandora... but for the time being we are required to restrict  its use. We are very sad to have to do this, but there is no other  alternative. 		
<Neo31> lastfm yetma93rou : Hi, you’ve got a 30 track free trial of Last.fm Radio. If you enjoy it, subscribe for only $3.00/month.
<ANIS> looooooooooooool
<Neo31> it's confirmed it is free in other countries outside the U.S. I have friends on lastfm
<Neo31> bref, y a tjr de la censure
<ANIS> :/
<Neo31> contact@web-liberte.tn <<< za3ma n9oloulhom ysayboulna le protocol sip wa ma taba3ahou (VoIP) ?
<ANIS> jarrab.. amma hasb mé krit kalou ili houma ba3thou declaration il TT béch tsayyabhom..
<Neo31> lool, Tunisie TotalCensorship?
<ANIS> lol
<Neo31> ah non, ils disent Telecom je pense :p
<Neo31> Diaspora* : We do not currently support any version of Internet Explorer, though support is planned in the future.
<Neo31> Diaspora does not currently install on Windows, though we are working on it.
<Neo31> lol
<ANIS> hhhhhhhh
<Neo31> koi 2 9 fel ubuntu ANIS?
<ANIS> wallahi pas grand chose, ça fail longtemps mékritich héja tisli7, il 3abid walla békhil 3la kol chay :/
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> a propos bekri 9olt : hasb mé krit kalou ili houma ba3thou declaration il TT béch tsayyabhom.. <<< wine 9ritha hedhi ? c koi la source
<Neo31> ANIS
<ANIS> le source est un article dans webdo, qu'il cite ce qui Slim Amamou poste dans sont compte tweter
<Neo31> ok
<ANIS> Slim est nommé secrétaire d’Etat auprès du ministère de la Jeunesse et des Sports.. C'est lui qui a proposé le nouveau look de 3ammar
<Neo31> oui je c
<Neo31> c plus pratique
<Neo31> au moin mnt on pe signaler les sites normale (g trouver une page de programmation java censuree avant, et y a rien d'autre ni de politique ni de contenu pornographique ni de violance ou drogue....)
<Neo31> la prochaine fois je pourrai au moins signaler ce genre de pages pour etre liberees
<ANIS> oui c'est mieux que 404
<Neo31> j'espere qu'il changera pas ce slim
<ANIS> inchallah..
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a ts
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a ts
<sabri_icone> Ounis:  Neo31 darkwise LinuxKiller[AWAY
<Neo31> slt
<sabri_icone> j'ai un truc sur la gestion des fichier su rlinux
<sabri_icone> linux
<sabri_icone> qui peut me donner un coup de main
<sabri_icone> slt
<sabri_icone> IE a bloqué
<sabri_icone> pff, je me sens mal a l'aise avec ce systme
<Neo31> pk tu l'utilise ?
<sabri_icone> oué  oué
<sabri_icone> effectivement je l'utilise
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> je suis obligé de l'utilisé
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sabri la solution classique a ton probleme g deja repondu, tu ve autre solution essaye de voir sur la mailing list
<Neo31> mais ca serre a rien, parce que la premiere solution ca marche deja
<MisterYou> Salut a tt
<MisterYou> Salut a tt
<Neo31> welcome MisterYou
<MisterYou> svp n7ab n3arf éna cmandit 3la CD
<MisterYou> y3atel bech yousel !
<MisterYou> ,
<MisterYou> ?
<sabri_icone> salu MisterYou
<MisterYou> Salut
<MisterYou> ;)
<Neo31> normalement ca doit etre chez toi ds 15 jours MisterYou
<sabri_icone> oui
<MisterYou> ah :(
<MisterYou> Oké mercii
<MisterYou> ;)
<Neo31> sinon tu pe tjr le telecharger sur www.ubuntu.com
<MisterYou> nn n7eb CD
<sabri_icone> en tunisie normalement 3semaine a un mois
<sabri_icone> et ça dépend tewa fema des prb , donc momkon ye3atel akthar
<sabri_icone> Neo31: pr la tunisie ça prend plus
<Neo31> ca prend vers une  heure avec une connexion 2 mega
<sabri_icone> ena je me souvient ila pris plus de temps
<Neo31> possible yet3attal fi diwena wala fel poste sabri_icone, mais normalement ca arrive en tunisie ds 15 jours
<MisterYou> mé ma3edich graveur !
<sabri_icone> oui oui
<Neo31> MisterYou: tu pe installer avec un flash disk ;)
<sabri_icone> certain
<MisterYou> jarrebtha
<Neo31> so ?
<MisterYou> mé hlekli el dinya
<Neo31> kifech hedhi ?
<MisterYou> é m7abech
<Neo31> explike hlek edenia
<sabri_icone> MisterYou:
<sabri_icone> habetou et utilise daemon tools pr virtual machine
<sabri_icone> sinon essaye de l'insaller avec un usb
<MisterYou> Ué fi beli
<Neo31> -1 pour virtual machine sabri_icone
<MisterYou> mai m7abech yinstall el Ubuntu
<Neo31> -1 pour daemon tools aussi c propritaire
<Neo31> ca bloque ou MisterYou?
<sabri_icone> Neo31: :p
<sabri_icone> ok
<sabri_icone> hh
<MisterYou> n7out el flash n3mel restart
<Neo31> et comment t'as fait pour le mettre sur flash
<MisterYou> tatla3li ubuntu
<MisterYou> y93oud ychargi
<MisterYou> avec logiciel nsit esmouuu
<MisterYou> !!
<Neo31> continue
<Neo31> yo93od ycharji
<Neo31> apres?
<MisterYou> apré tou93ed el ecran noir !
<sabri_icone> apparement il se bloque fel chargement
<sabri_icone> MisterYou:
<MisterYou> Ué
<sabri_icone> t'a définie l'ordre de boot
<MisterYou> Kifeh !
<Neo31> t'as utiliser http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ?
<MisterYou> nn
<Neo31> sabri_icone: il a deja dit tatla3lou ubuntu w yo93od ycharji, donc il a deja booter
<MisterYou> mouch heda !
<Neo31> c pas un probleme d'ordre de boot non ?
<Neo31> ca a deja commencer a charger ubuntu MisterYou
<Neo31> ok MisterYou
<Neo31> essaye avec unetbootin
<Neo31> c facile a utiliser
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> 90% de chance que ca marche sans probleme :)
<MisterYou> inchallah
<MisterYou> é merciii
<Neo31> pas de quoi
<MisterYou> ;)
<Neo31> tien nous au couran MisterYou
<sabri_icone> comment t'a fais pr utiliser le flash comme source d'installation
<Neo31> et si ca marche pas y a tjr plusieurs solutions ;) (autres logiciels pour mettre sur flash) ...
<sabri_icone> :p oui, i peut mm téléchager une version du site
<sabri_icone> pour l'utiliser avec un flash
<sabri_icone> option usb ou cd
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MisterYou> usb
<Neo31> MisterYou: ca pe t'aider : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTZt-pwFLro ;)
<MisterYou> Oké
<sabri_icone> la la , je veux dire quand tu pointe sur le site ubuntu tu peut choisir usb ou cd
<Neo31> regarde part2 of the video MisterYou ;)
<sabri_icone> ds, la connexion et trop lente c'est pour ça que j'arrive pas a vous donner des liens
<sabri_icone> :(
<Neo31> sabri_icone: c bon il a deja les bons outils la, le lien pour telecherger le logiciel et une video pour le guider
<sabri_icone> merci
<Neo31> don't worry sabri_icone it's ok ;)
<MisterYou> esm3ou ena 3andi CD Ubuntu mé 7atta hou nef el faza !!
<Neo31> ?
<sabri_icone> Neo31: sur le site ubuntu il y a aussi une version usb tu peut lui donner le lien?
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> mm
<sabri_icone> echnowa version?
<MisterYou> kima bel USB
<sabri_icone> la config de ton pc
<MisterYou> 10.10
<sabri_icone> détaillé
<sabri_icone> !!
<MisterYou> mefhetech !
<sabri_icone> config du pc
<sabri_icone> et 10.10 pr le cd?
<MisterYou> Ué
<MisterYou> same7ni mefhetekch !
<sabri_icone> config du pc
<sabri_icone> echnowa proc
<sabri_icone> echnowa chipset ken tenjem
<MisterYou> men3rech !!
<MisterYou> dzl
<MisterYou> :(
<sabri_icone> bahi, la7dha enti tewa fi windows non?
<MisterYou> Ué
<MisterYou> xp
<Neo31> tu arrive a cet ecran ? http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1004installation-large_000.jpg
<sabri_icone> clic droite sur poste de travail ou computer
<MisterYou> Ué
<sabri_icone> et en bas propriété
<sabri_icone> chouf ehcnowa config
<MisterYou> hedi hiya
<MisterYou> Oké
 * Neo31 lance une install sur une vm
<sabri_icone> chipset cé facile 9oli echnowa carte graphique , cé presque relatif tewa les chipset de carte mere et graphique sinon 9oli ref mte3 carte mere ken tenejem
<MisterYou> processor 1500MHz
<MisterYou> 599MHz ; 0.99GO de ram
<MisterYou> !!
<Neo31> re
<MisterYou> :)
<MisterYou> ^^
<MisterYou> hi
<Neo31> donc MisterYou ca bloque sur l'ecran : http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1004installation-large_000.jpg ?
<sabri_icone> lool, cé un pc portable processeur SU ou celeron normalement celeron 430
<sabri_icone> tu peut voir s'il ya une genre de inetel celeron ou core 2
<sabri_icone> ou dual core
<MisterYou> kifeh n3refha !!
<sabri_icone> ou intel pentium
<sabri_icone> il a dit noir
<sabri_icone> normalement i ln'a mm pas chosit l'option installer ou essayer
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> il est en phase de chargement
<Neo31> j'essaye de verifier sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> asma3 pc portable ou fixe
<MisterYou> por
<Neo31> sabri_icone: t'es pas encore sur ca bloque a quelle etape
<Neo31> MisterYou: stp repond moi, ca bloque sur cet ecran ou avant http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1004installation-large_000.jpg
<sabri_icone> monté wela charig originale
<sabri_icone> charih originale :)
<sabri_icone> bahi, Neo31
<sabri_icone> désolé Neo31
<MisterYou> intel pentium
<MisterYou> eli 3andi ntel pentium
<MisterYou> b3dha
<MisterYou> tarj3 el ecran noir
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> tu vois sabri_icone il a deja depasser l'ecran de chargement
<sabri_icone> Neo31:  tu pense que cé a cause du config du pc? est-ce peut etre possible
<sabri_icone> il a une config 9dima apparement?
<sabri_icone> Neo31: oui
<Neo31> ce qu on doit demander c simple, je pense que la carte graphique et le model du pc sont suffisant sabri_icone
<MisterYou> donc chnowa el 7al ,
<sabri_icone> :) oui moi aussi
<sabri_icone> essaye d'utiliser la vesion 8.04
<Neo31> -1
<MisterYou> emm
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> je ss pas pour une 8.04
<Neo31> ca va etre out off support bientot
<Neo31> MisterYou: j'attend le model de ton pc
<MisterYou> fujitsi siemens
<sabri_icone> oui, mais juste pour l'utilisation
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> est ce nécessaire le support?
<Neo31> et le modele de la carte grafique
<MisterYou> kifeh na3refou !?
<Neo31> de preference qu'il suit pas cette methode sabri_icone
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> MisterYou: c un siemens koi
<Neo31> regard le model au-dessus
<Neo31> du laptop
<Neo31> y a plusieur models fujitsu siemens
<MisterYou> amilo
<MisterYou> 7400
<MisterYou> amilo 7400
<Neo31> bien
<MisterYou> ;)
<Neo31> gimme 1 mn
<Neo31> MisterYou: c un M7400 ou un 7400 ?
<MisterYou> M
<MisterYou> M7400
<Neo31> ok
<MisterYou> ;)
<MisterYou> !
<MisterYou> :)
<Neo31> i'm looking for some solution
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> may be you'll have to use an alternate cd
<Neo31> bet i'm trying to find something more practical
<MisterYou> Oké  :)
<Neo31> MisterYou:
<Neo31> c koi ta carte graphique?
<MisterYou> Ué
<MisterYou> win nel9aha
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> att
<MisterYou> oké
<sabri_icone> Ounis:
<Neo31> cherche hard info pour windows
<Neo31> http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/System_Analysis_Utilities/HARDiNFO_PRO.html
<Neo31> ca pe pe etre aider :p
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> atten
<Neo31> MisterYou: je me rappel une commande windows
 * Neo31 a bien oublier windows :p
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> MisterYou: fait : demarrer > executer > cmd > ok > dxdiag > affichage
<Neo31> ca doit donner le model de ta carte graphique
<MisterYou> tu vu la taille de mémoire?
<MisterYou> 64MB !!!
<MisterYou>  :o
<Neo31> le model de la carte graphique
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> intel, nvidia, ati ???
<MisterYou> intel
<Neo31> le model exacte stp
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> c bon
<MisterYou> intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Controller
<Neo31> je pense ke je connai deja cette carte
<MisterYou>  :D
<Neo31> bon je ss deja sur un ti tuto que je pense applicable sur ta machine
<MisterYou> Oh
<MisterYou> !
<MisterYou> Bien
<Neo31> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979018
<Neo31> voila
<MisterYou> merci
<Neo31> ce que on a a faire ce te telecharger une version recente du cd alternate
<MisterYou> Ah Oké
<Neo31> et d'essayer avec le cd ubuntu avant de passer en alternate
<MisterYou> hedi
<MisterYou> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation_alternate
<MisterYou> OKé
<Neo31> utilise les etape 1, 2 et 3 avec un cd normal ubuntu
<MisterYou> ;)
<Neo31> et voir si ca tombre tjr sur l'ecran noir
<MisterYou> ok
<Neo31> si ca marche pas tu aura besoin d'un cd alternate que je v te chercher le lien
<Neo31> combien t'as de ram et t'as un processeur 64 bits ou 32 bits ?
<Neo31> MisterYou:
<MisterYou> att
<sabri_icone> il a un proc intel pentium
<sabri_icone> personnelement  je connais aucun pentium 64 bits, za3ema 3ando ke3eba express
<MisterYou> processor 1500MHz
<MisterYou> 15:14		599MHz ; 0.99GO de ram
<sabri_icone> je pense pas qu'il fait partie de ceux qui ont accées a intel pentium 64 bits :p
<Neo31> y a des intel 32 comme des intels 64 sabri_icone
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> pour 1 giga de ram il vaut mieux un systeme 32 bits alors
<MisterYou> Oké
<sabri_icone> Neo31: la la j'ai dit pentium
<sabri_icone> fel pentium il ya aussi 32 et 64
<sabri_icone> mais fel pentium la vesion 64 bits et trés trés cher
<Neo31> c une alternate 10.04.1 32 bits : http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases//10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<sabri_icone> en tout cas Neo31  JE TE SOUHAITE BONNE CHANCE
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone
<Neo31> g confondu un pe
<MisterYou> mercii neo31
<Neo31> je considerais les core centrino et tt des peintium
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> MisterYou: essaye avec un cd normale avec les etapes 1,2,3 pour voir si tu pe passer a l'installation
<Neo31> si ca marche pas telecharge la version alternate
<Neo31> tu doit remercier sabri_icone ;)
<MisterYou> Oké mé les etapes 1.2.3 dans se article ?
<MisterYou> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979018
<MisterYou> Merci pour tt
<MisterYou>  :D
<Neo31> oui MisterYou
<Neo31> les etapes 1,2 et 3
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> apres l'installation si ca marche pas tu doit continuer avec le reste des etapes
<MisterYou> les etapes hedou !  1) Insert the alternate install CD into your drive and boot the system.
<MisterYou> 2) When you are presented with the options menu, press F6 to open the "Further Options" bar.
<MisterYou> 3) Add the line
<MisterYou> Code:
<MisterYou> vga=0x3b8
<Neo31> oui
<MisterYou> Oké
<MisterYou> mais se article sur Amilo Li1705
<MisterYou> é ena 3andi
<MisterYou> Amilo M7400
<MisterYou> normal?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> t'as la mm carte grahpique
<Neo31> ;)
<MisterYou> Oké mercii é same7ni ken t3ebtkoum m3aya !!
<Neo31> si ca marche pas apres l'install et que tu aura a suivre le reste des etapes
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> remplace les etapes 8 a 13 par
<Neo31> sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<MisterYou> em Oké
<Neo31> sudo reboot
<Neo31> et voir si ca marche
<Neo31> si ca ne resoud pas le probleme tu n'as qu'a suivre le tutoriel
<Neo31> et donc refaire l'etape 8 a 13 comme explique par le tutoriel
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> pour etre claire la commande que je t'as donner va permettre d'installer le driver de ta carte graphique et de la configurer automatiquement, si ca marche pas tu passera a une configuration manuelel comme decrit par les etpaes 8 a 13
<MisterYou> ah ;)
<Neo31> MisterYou: c a toi de garder le lien du tutoriel, je v leffacer de mon navigateur.
<Neo31> mechi noftor
<Neo31> see ya, si t'as un probleme poste sur le chan je repondrai si je ss la
<MisterYou> Oké saye
<MisterYou> suvgardi 3andi
<MisterYou> wsa7alik
<MisterYou> Oké
<MisterYou> Hii
<Neo31> hi
<MisterYou> esma3 taba3et les etaps
<MisterYou> mes el F6
<MisterYou> metemchich !
<MisterYou>  When you are presented with the options menu, press F6 to open the "Further Options" bar.
<MisterYou> fel etapes hedi
<MisterYou> el 2
<Neo31> kif tibda tbouti mel cd ubuntu
<Neo31> 9bal ma toussel lel ecran de chargement elli copithoulik bekri
<MisterYou> Ué fi beli
<Neo31> 9bal ma tousellou yjik ecran e5er fih en bas clavier
<Neo31> tu doit appuier sur une touche du clavier
<Neo31> yatla3lik un menu de langues
<Neo31> tu choisit la langue
<Neo31> et tu appuis sur F6
<MisterYou> eli ta7ki 3lih elkol me janich !!!
<MisterYou> toul yet3ada lel chargement !!
<Neo31> !!!
<MisterYou>  :|
<Neo31> tbouti mel flash disk !?
<MisterYou> nn
<MisterYou> CD
<Neo31> non tu doit passer par l'ecran eli 9otlik 3lih
<Neo31> ca passe pas directement au chargement
<MisterYou> !!
<MisterYou>  :o
<MisterYou> mela el version eli fel CD madrouba !!!
<MisterYou>  :(
<Neo31> http://pricklytech.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/ubuntu-boot-01.png
<Neo31> http://www.futuredesktop.org/maverick/images/picture-3a.png
<MisterYou> hedi matjinich !
<Neo31> non, mahich madhrouba, ca marche ou ca marche pas
<Neo31> bizarre
<MisterYou> !!
<Neo31> tt les cd ubuntu ke je connais on cet ecran la
<MisterYou> en 9outle directement lel chargement !
<Neo31> c koi la version ubuntu que t'as ?
<MisterYou> 10.10
<MisterYou> mouch 700 MB
<Neo31> !?
<Neo31> mela
<Neo31> le DVD ?
<MisterYou> Ué
<MisterYou> Live CD
<MisterYou> heka ?
<MisterYou> fiha +1 GB
<MisterYou> el version
<Neo31> non
<MisterYou> !!
<Neo31> t'as la movais version alors
<Neo31> la bonne version c sur CD
<Neo31> ca depasse pas les 700MB
<MisterYou> !!!!
<MisterYou>  :(
<Neo31> mnine telecharjithha ?
<MisterYou> mouch ena telechargitha
<MisterYou> !!
<MisterYou> chritou el CD !!
<MisterYou>  :@
<Neo31> loool
<MisterYou> mdrr
<Neo31> le 3alina
<Neo31> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Neo31> tu pe telecherger
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> avec une connexion de 1mbps ca doit durer environ 2 heures a 2h30
<MisterYou> Bien
<Neo31> 5alih ytelecharji w arja3lou kif ykamal :p
<MisterYou> tawa ntelechargiha é n7outha fi Flash
<MisterYou> !
<MisterYou> 5ater ma3endich Graveur !!
<Neo31> je te conseil une 10.04 32 bits pour ne faire une upgrade qu'une seule fois par deux ans, avec la 10.10 tu doit faire une upgrade tt les 6 mois
<Neo31> oui, tu pe mettre sur flash
<MisterYou> OH Oké
<MisterYou> mais nchallah t5demli
<MisterYou> !!
<MisterYou> wlla trasili nestanna fel CD eli cmandit 3lih
<Neo31> la 10.04 est une LTS (long term support) ca dure plus de temps et ca passe dune LTS a une LTS
<Neo31> ca marchera inchalah
<Neo31> tu habit ou MisterYou?
<MisterYou> inchallah
<MisterYou> Djerba
<Neo31> y en a pas des gens qui ont ubuntu a djerba ?
<MisterYou> emm
<MisterYou> nn
<MisterYou> 7ata ki chrit el CD
<Neo31> domage
<MisterYou> l9it 3andou un Version 9dima
<MisterYou> 7
<MisterYou> 9outlou telechargé el 10 w tawanechri men 3andek
<MisterYou> y5i 7ch......
<Neo31> tu fera bien de lui porter la 10.04 alors :p
<MisterYou>  :'(
<Neo31> dsl pr toi
<MisterYou> Ué
<MisterYou> !!
<Neo31> mais bon, y en a pas bcp de gens qui s'y connaissent en Linux et en Ubuntu
<MisterYou> Ué
<Neo31> ca sera cool de ta part de lui donner une copie d'ubuntu en cas ou qq1 d'autre ve avoir une copie
<MisterYou> bien sur
<MisterYou> 9adech 3andek testa3mel fel Linux?
<Neo31> je ss utilisateur Linux depui fin 2005, bon je l'avais avant ca mais je l'utilisais pas pratiquement
<MisterYou> Bien
<Neo31> c t juste des live cd et une installation qui marche pas bien et que j'utilise pas
<Neo31> et toi MisterYou? tu utilisais ubuntu avant non ?
<MisterYou> nn
<MisterYou> !
<MisterYou> netfarej 3lih fel les vidieo!!
<MisterYou> si tou
<MisterYou>  :D
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> je vois :p
<MisterYou> mdrr
<Neo31> ca sera plus cool de l'utiliser, plutot de s'habituer a l'utiliser
<Neo31> parce que c pas la mm philosophie que windows
<MisterYou> Ué bien sur
<MisterYou> si gratuit é Opensource !!
<Neo31> gratuit est different de libre et open source
<MisterYou> uéé
<Neo31> free as freedom of speech not as free beer
<Neo31> free c'est pour liberte et pas pour gratuit
<MisterYou> emm
<MisterYou> ué
<Neo31> il pe y avoir des logiciels libres mais payant
<Neo31> pour avoir une tite idee a ce qu'est un logiciel libre tu pe voir les 4 lois de liberte de la FSF
<MisterYou> Oké
<Neo31> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html <<< voir les 4 points de libertes
<oix> plop
<Ounis> salem oix
<oix> comment ça va ?
<Ounis> hamdoullah
<oix> :)
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> ping nizarus /-)
<nizarus> hello ChemsOnline tu as récupéré ton matériel ?
<ChemsOnline> oui presque tout sauf ma clé3G
<ChemsOnline> ça vat j'aurai imaginé perdre plus de plumes que ça :p
<nizarus> ils l'ont piquée
<nizarus> et ton GSM ?
<ChemsOnline> C bon je l ai
<ChemsOnline> G seulement perdu ma clé3G et mes cartes mémoires aptosid perso
<nizarus> regrade mon message en privé
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-27
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<ZEITOUNA>  SALAM A TOUS
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-28
<oix> plop
<oix> plop
<oix> http://bit.ly/best_prof <== Le meilleur prof d'informatique au Monde
<nizarus> hello oix
<oix> comment ça va nizarus ?
<nizarus> oh là c'est un prof dans le monde réel ?
<oix> oui, un vrai de vrai
<oix> c'est celui que j'ai eu le semestre passé
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-29
<ZEITOUNA> ESSALEM ALEYKOUM
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-30
<Ahmed_Drira> bon soir
<nizarus> salam Ahmed_Drira
<ZEITOUNA> salam
<wissem> salut tout le monde :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-23
<neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong
<elacheche_anis> j'ai reçu le msg via FB.. je l'ai donné l'aure @ de zied
<neo31> ok wsell message a zied wala nkalmou par tel ?
<neo31> sinon tu pe expliker c a propos de koi ?
<elacheche_anis> voilà le msg de toulan: We tried contacting Zied Alaya (zied.alaya@ubuntu.com) for an ArabNet event where they want all Ubuntu-Arabic teams to come together but unfortunately we didn't get any response. Who should I contact for your team ? And do know who should I contact for the Moroccan team ?
<neo31> ah ok
<neo31> behi ya sidi la7dha bark
<neo31> 3lech ma t9olouch ytayach 7aja direct 3al mailing list :)
<neo31> sinon pour maroc
<neo31> 1mn je verifie le contact du maroc
<elacheche_anis> une chose pareil doit passer pas notre loco contact, sinon pourquoi avoir un loco contact!!!
<neo31> voir sur #ubuntu-ma
<neo31> voir avec dhaker
<neo31> je ne suis pas sur si il est le loco contact
<neo31> sinon il peut te renseigner
<neo31> ok ok
<neo31> logik elacheche_anis
<neo31> je telephone a zied alors
<elacheche_anis> oki
<neo31> c bon l'email wsil el zied
<neo31> mais juste lehi chwya mizel ma jewebch
<neo31> inchalah taw bach ya3mal forward 3al ML
<elacheche_anis> oki..
<neo31> w ken hakka nwaliw nhizou a7na el tache
<elacheche_anis> oki
<neo31> walli coordonni enti wala eni wala un autre membre
<neo31> :)
<neo31> c bon ?
<elacheche_anis> haka chnouwa lézim ysir, il reçoi le mail et il le re-envoie vers la ML :p
<neo31> we en cours
<neo31> hawka zidt kalamtou par tel
<neo31> inchalah ya3mal forward very soon
<neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<neo31> ping
<elacheche_anis> ahla neo31
<neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<neo31> asma3 7kit m3a zied kalamni la3chia
<neo31> 9al b3athlik email w 7at la mauvaise adresse mte3i en cc
<elacheche_anis> il m'a envoyé un mail.. twil.. mézilt mich na9rah
<elacheche_anis> ataw na3mallik forward
<neo31> 9alik stp ab3ath l'email mte3i en cc lel sayed el masri bach yremplacih
<neo31> ahmed@net.sghaier.com
<elacheche_anis> oki
<neo31> l'autre adresse ghalta
<neo31> :) w ab3athli forward 5ater ma wsilni chay
<neo31> thx
<elacheche_anis> mriguil
<neo31> ok
<neo31> haw zied b3ath mail a propos du sujet deja :)
<elacheche_anis> 3andi 100 mail unread, méni féhim chay XD
<neo31> ah
<neo31> interesting 3ali5ir el mail
<neo31> rakaz 3al summit
<neo31> bach nabda njamal taftoufa lol pe etre nemchi
<neo31> xD
<neo31> combien ca coute za3ma !
<elacheche_anis> lol
<neo31> lol nekriw karhba w nemchiw !?
<neo31> xD
<neo31> loool
<elacheche_anis> 5allini na9ra ba3déch na7kiw..
<neo31> lool ok a9ra a9ra
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-24
<neo31> ti hay 7afla lenna
<sarhan> ping neo31
<neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> neo31, donc dimanche ca sera la reunion du libre
<sarhan> neo31, on aura tunandroid et mozillatn avec nous
<sarhan> les organisateurs de l'ifsf vont nous presenter leur evenement
<neo31> !!! bump
<neo31> kifech sarhan comment ca explik!?
<sarhan> https://www.facebook.com/events/306892296028579/
<sarhan> zied alaya est coordinateur entre lynx et ubuntu-tn je crois
<neo31> c la semain ki suit ca
<neo31> c le 5 et pas le 29
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> oups
 * sarhan lezmou noum , barcha noum
<neo31> lool
<neo31> take care sarhan
<neo31> chnia oumour 9raytik sinon?
<neo31> ca va ?
<sarhan> tnejem et9oul
<neo31> bien :) rodbelik tbalbaz 9raytik bach te5ou el 7aja eli t7ib 3liha fel tawjih
<neo31> ha wissem
<neo31> ahla
<TrD> salut neo31
<neo31> hi TrD
<neo31> ++ je go dodo
<neo31> c ya
<neo31> sry always having busy days
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-26
<DelphiWorld> salut ;)
<DelphiWorld> salut elacheche_anis wissem
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld :D :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: http://www.01.ie.ma/
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: clické radio
<elacheche_anis> salut mon ami DelphiWorld quoi de neuf?
<wissem> hello :)
<DelphiWorld> voir voir
<DelphiWorld> http://www.01.ie.ma/
<DelphiWorld> clické radio
<elacheche_anis> L'Algérie va bien DelphiWorld ??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui voir la radio :P
<elacheche_anis> c'est bon DelphiWorld j'ai cliqué
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu ecoute la radio ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui :D
<elacheche_anis> C'est toi!!!
<elacheche_anis> non?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: non
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, jolie idée
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: notre radio d'aveugle
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<elacheche_anis> Oui, bravo bravo bravo :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: merci ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: icecast
<elacheche_anis> wissem, tu écoute le radio?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld en live XD
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui
<DelphiWorld> :)
<elacheche_anis> :) :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<elacheche_anis> J'aime bien l'idée :)
<wissem> yup
<wissem> nice :D
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: flash and icecast
<elacheche_anis> jolie.. qui a travaillé sur ça??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :) :) :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: moi
<elacheche_anis> Comment t'a fait!!?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld,
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: facil ;)à
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: just un bou de code js et un serveur icecast ;)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: bien ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, très bien :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: c'est arraité non ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui, j'ai pensé que c'est à cause de ma connexion ADSL :/
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: vas revenir ;)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: j'espaire qu'on vas continu ;)
<elacheche_anis> Inchallah, et bon courage :)
<DelphiWorld> merci elacheche_anis ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: la radio back ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-27
<slimTN> crack3r, wissem bemawi é lé autre
<slimTN> killall skype na pa pu
<slimTN> tué skype
<slimTN> ksk je fé
<slimTN> ?
<crack3r> slimTN, killall -9 skype ?
<bemawi> ps ax | grep skype
<bemawi> recupere le n° processus associé
<crack3r> bemawi, y a la commande pgrep aussi
<slimTN> killall -9 a marché
<slimTN> mouah crack3r
<bemawi> kill -9 n° processu
<slimTN> je re
<bemawi> crack3r tente ce que je t'ai dit :p
<bemawi> ps ax | grep skype
<bemawi> recupere le n° processus associé
<bemawi> kill -9  n° processu
<crack3r> bemawi, oui, mais pour automatiser la tache on peut directement killall -9 $(pgrep skype)
<bemawi> ^^
<bemawi> désolé, je viens de me lever ))
<bemawi> c'etait slimTN qui avait le oucis :s
<crack3r> XD
<slimTN> re
<slimTN> bemawi, crack3r  pouerr killall -9 skype a marché
<crack3r> bien pour toi
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<neo31> salut elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ahla neo31
<neo31> lol
<neo31> deye5
<neo31> alors qui est la !?
<neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> hello neo31
<sarhan> si tu as des problemes pour trouver l'endroit dimanche t'as mon numero
<neo31> tkt madem famma google map ca va inchalah :)
<neo31> sinon hawka g ton num
<neo31> si tu l'as pas changer
<neo31> sarhan
<neo31> chkoune bach yji m3ana men tunis le dimanche tu c pa ?
<neo31> k3nz0 bach yji !?
<k3nz0> Dimanche, je ne crois pas neo31 :s
<k3nz0> Tu viens pas demain ?
<neo31> y not k3nz0
<neo31> demain 3andi exam
<k3nz0> Ah, dommage :s
<neo31> deja 3andi des projets a rendre avant dimanceh a minui
<neo31> je les code et prapare au train xD
<sarhan> k3nz0, tu vas pas passer la nuit au HS?
<k3nz0> non sarhan
<k3nz0> J'ai des devoirs la semaine prochaine x)
<sarhan> j'ai devoir de prog lundi
<sarhan> math mardi
<sarhan> allemend et tic mercredi
<sarhan> mais j'ai deja tout révisé x)
<crack3r> sarhan, ich libe dich
<sarhan> crack3r, guten nacht
<crack3r> sarhan, ja
<neo31> lol sarhan
<neo31> hh crack3r tkallam
<neo31> xD
<sarhan> Wie HaiBen Sie?
<neo31> gut
<neo31> :)
<neo31> oups
<neo31> wie haiben sie
<neo31> ma3neha chesmik
<sarhan> ja
<neo31> wala commence ca va
<neo31> ?
<sarhan> Wie ist du Name?
<neo31> ah ok
<neo31> voila
<sarhan> guten nacht fellag
<neo31> ahla fellag
<fellag> salut sarhan :D
<neo31> fellag tu vien le dimanche ?
<fellag> on apprend l'allemand xD ?
<fellag> salut neo31 :)
<fellag> neo31, heu au café après
<fellag> pas au machin d'ubuntu
<neo31> ja fellag
<neo31> lol ok
<neo31> elacheche_anis
<neo31> tayach 7aja lenna
<fellag> ah on est sur le chan ubuntu u_u'
<fellag> je me croyais sur l'autre xD
<neo31> lol
<neo31> fellag chbik do5t
<fellag> je viens a peine de me reveiller donc ...
<neo31> 9adech hedhom fellag .................. ?
<sarhan> fellag, combien font 1a + 5b en hexa?
<neo31> lol sarhan
<fellag> xDD
<fellag> barcha
<neo31> 6c
<sarhan> neo31, you are doing it wrong :D
<neo31> lol sarhan
<fellag> 19 neo31 xD
<fellag> $ echo ".................." | wc -c
<fellag> xD
<neo31> g repondu en hexa
<neo31> lol fellag
<sarhan> 9weyn en calcul touma :/
<neo31> faut fellag
<sarhan> ca fait 75
<neo31> ca inclu le carachtere \n
<neo31> lol
<fellag> sarhan, le 19 c'est pour les points de neo31 !
<neo31> lol sarhan
<neo31> who wants to calcal sarhan
<neo31> mikch tchouf fel bo5l!?
<neo31> wc !
<neo31> hh
<sarhan> fellag, mana7kich a3lik enti >> /dev/null
<sarhan> crack3r, t'as vu le theme gnome-shell android ?
 * neo31 en mode bo5l sarhan 
<neo31> donc 6c ca pe etre s7i7a aussi
<neo31> selon mon algorithme a moi
<neo31> fellag echo ca ajoute un \n a la fin
<sarhan> neo31, stop kidding ChanServ
<fellag> neo31, non
<neo31> sarhan tbi3 kilou noume?
<neo31> fellag si
<neo31> arja3 3idd les points
<neo31> c 18 pas 19
<fellag> echo ".................." > test && cat test | wc -c => ça a donné 19
<neo31> 18 . + \n ca donne 19
<fellag> j'ai verifié avec vim y a pas de \n
<fellag> enfaite si u_u
<neo31> xD
<sarhan> fellag, you trolled yourself
<fellag> ah non c'est pas echo qui ajoute \n
<sarhan> fellag, noob level 200
<fellag> y a pas de \n neo31 , c'est le caractère de fin de ligne plutôt
<neo31> we
<neo31> whatever
<neo31> elmoufid fama caractere zeyed yraja3 lesstar
<sarhan> fellag, c'est pas la meme chose? mahou \n caractere de retour à la ligne
<neo31> we c ce ke je c sarhan
<neo31> \n pour linux
<neo31> et \n + un autre caractere pour windows
<neo31> ce sont les caracteres 10 et 13 en decimal de la table ascii
<DelphiWorld> salut :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: http://66.90.101.39:8000/live.mp3
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<DelphiWorld> ah, sarhan est la ;)
<DelphiWorld> même neo31 !
<sarhan> hello DelphiWorld
<sarhan> comment ca va?
<ali1> hello
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tré bien ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: et vous ?
<DelphiWorld> salut ali1
<neo31> salut DelphiWorld
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...آسفة للتأخير
<DelphiWorld> neo31: :)
<neo31> salut Nour_al_imen
<neo31> ca va ?
<ali1> sarhan: het resume
<Nour_al_imen> الحمد لله
<sarhan> ali1, resume de quoi?
<Nour_al_imen> Comment vous allez tous ?
<neo31> on n'as pas lancer la reunion Nour_al_imen
<sarhan> salam Nour_al_imen
<ali1> reunion
<neo31> je vais bien 7amdoulah
<Nour_al_imen> ws sarhan
<sarhan> ali1, mezelet ou fama l'historique sur http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sarhan> neo31, el bot logger down
<neo31> who's ali1 ?
<ali1> nn, ma3aynich bech na9ra
<neo31> oui fibeli sarhan
<neo31> g pas suivit le probleme
<ali1> ananimoussss
<neo31> lol ali1
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: voir la radio
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, j'ai pas pu il telecharge le mp3 au lieu de lire le stream
<neo31> Nour_al_imen bach tji inchalah lel hackerspace ?
<sarhan> et vlc ne reconnait pas le flux
<ali1> neo31:  hackerspace.tn
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: haha alore c'est mal lecteur
<ali1> neo31: /join #hackerspace.tn
<sarhan> neo31, ali1 el pdg mta3 el hackerspace
<DelphiWorld> merci Nour_al_imen bien et vous ?
<Nour_al_imen> لا للأسف عندي إلتزامات أخرى لهذا الأحد ولكن الأحد الموالي سيكون هناك حدث للبرمجيات الحرة أيضا أليس كذلك؟
<Nour_al_imen> الحمد لله بارك الله فيك
<ali1> sarhan: pas pdg, coordinateur
<neo31> lol dima n7ott hackerspace sans .tn w nal9ah ferigh
<neo31> lol
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, tu lis avec quoi?
<neo31> oui Nour_al_imen
<neo31> je confirme
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: avec mon iOs :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis a déja vue iyaire
<neo31> e33
<DelphiWorld> sa marche sarhan ?
<neo31> re
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, non
<neo31> DelphiWorld t'as deja entendu parler de ca ? http://emacspeak.sourceforge.net/
<neo31> voir le lien tools en haut
<DelphiWorld> neo31: oui, oui ;)
<neo31> c'est pas cool ?
<neo31> parce que avant t'as dit que les outils windows sont plus facile a utiliser
<DelphiWorld> neo31: oui, tré facil par raport a linux
<neo31> brb
<DelphiWorld> salut wissem :)
<neo31> re
<DelphiWorld> re neo31
<neo31> :)
<slimTN> neo31, et les autres
<slimTN> ki sé pourquoi
<slimTN> wine + lol marche sur tous les distribution a l'exception d'ubuntu ?
<slimTN> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<neo31> slimTN
<neo31> PlayOnLinux :)
<slimTN> sur sa marche ?
<neo31> normalement c bcp plus pratik ke simple wine
<slimTN> b1 nn
<slimTN> sé po montioné
<neo31> tu pe dire ke c une collection de script pour configurer wine a un logiciel specifique automatiquement
<slimTN> ui ui
<slimTN> mé né po compatible
<slimTN> ce ke je comprends po
<neo31> hum je c pa
<slimTN> pk sa marche avec x
<slimTN> é po avec y
<slimTN> le même logiciel
<slimTN> :/
<neo31> voir les depandances
<neo31> winetricks et tt
<neo31> et la version du systeme aussi
<neo31> 64 bit ou 32 bit
<slimTN> sété la même config ds le test
<neo31> no idea
<neo31> 3andi barcha ma 5dimtich bih el wine
<neo31> donc g pas tester avec lol
<neo31> a plus tlm
<DelphiWorld> sava wissem ?
<wissem> la forme
<wissem> et toi DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> wissem: bien merci ;)
<DelphiWorld> lol
<DelphiWorld> neo31: un tunisiain a essayé de r'entré chez moi au ftp
<DelphiWorld> avec user root
<DelphiWorld> neo31: tu est la ?
<neo31> re
<neo31> oui DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> 1s neo31
<DelphiWorld> neo31: alore quoi de neuf ?
<neo31> rien de special
<DelphiWorld> neo31: et la tunisy :)
<neo31> fine DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> neo31:  ^^^
<neo31> re
<neo31> oups
<neo31> exit
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-28
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour Maresca
<Maresca> Gutten Morgin :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Wie ghet es hinen XD
<elacheche_anis> yé 7asra 3la l'allemand XD s7i7a ikék walla ghalet XD
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> yé 7asra 3la l'allemand XD s7i7a ikék walla ghalet XD
<Maresca_> Anis
<elacheche_anis> yep
<ali1> be7
<elacheche_anis> ahla ali1
<ali1> ahla
<SalahGo> Salut tlm! :D
<SalahGo> Salut bemawi , t'es là? :)
<SalahGo> Bon bah, il dort... x)
<SalahGo> Sur ce... :)
<Blackbox_> lu ali bemawi crack3r elacheche_anis rednaks ubot2` ubuntulog
<elacheche_anis> lu Blackbox_
<Blackbox_> elacheche_anis, la réunion est dans 30mn normalement ? #Confirmation :)
<elacheche_anis> looooool Blackbox_
<elacheche_anis> réunion c'était hier XD
<Blackbox_> je déconne x)
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Blackbox_> elacheche_anis, PV ?
<elacheche_anis> le problème c'est qu'on a pas fait la réunion, icha3b ilkol 9a3dou ya7kiw.. mitwa7chine b3adhom :/
<Blackbox_> elacheche_anis, ah :DD compris !
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Blackbox_> elacheche_anis, et tu viendras demain pour la réunion physique ?
<elacheche_anis> inchallah :)
<elacheche_anis> toi?
<Blackbox_> elacheche_anis, non malheureusement :/
<elacheche_anis> oups :/
<Blackbox_> j'ai voulu y participer mais bon ..
<Blackbox_> nchlh f forssa 9adma :)
<elacheche_anis> inchallah :)
<Blackbox_> elacheche_anis, puisque tu y seras kén tnajm twassili fékra ? :D
<elacheche_anis> go ahead
<Blackbox_> je crois que on a déjà discuter ça : la philosophie de l'open source et les jeunes lycéens
<Blackbox_> 15 - 18 ans
<elacheche_anis> Blackbox_, je connais ton vrai non ou pas??!
<Blackbox_> Haythem :)
<elacheche_anis> J'ai pensé aussi de parler à propos de ça.. J'ai même toute une méthode de travaille pour faire des events aux lycées/colleges avec le minimum possible des ressources ;)
<elacheche_anis> enchanté Blackbox_, j'ai pensé que t'es rami XD
<Blackbox_> rami geekntuxuser ?
<elacheche_anis> oui XD
<Blackbox_> elacheche_anis, de meme :)
<Blackbox_> on est ensemble à l'association jeune et science Tunisie
<Blackbox_> bon j'ai déjà pensé à ça ( faire des events et tout ) mais ça ne suffit pas pour attirer leur attention
<Blackbox_> j'ai pensé par exemple à un concours
<elacheche_anis> concours.. comment ça!
<Blackbox_> jeux vidéo par exemple installé sur des machines équipé de ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> tu joue sous ubuntu?? quels jeux?? XD
<Blackbox_> non mch éna .. mais pour attirer leur attention
<Blackbox_> tu vois ?
<Blackbox_> PS : c'est possible ^^
<Blackbox_> y'a playOnlinux + wine
<Blackbox_> bref
<elacheche_anis> oui, t'as raison, mais il faut savoir qu'elle sont les jeux qu'on peut les utiliser.. par example y a un simulateur de vol qu'on peut faire un challenge en multiplayer.. mais je sais pas d'autre choix XD
<elacheche_anis> Pourquoi pas..
<elacheche_anis> Entre () t'as jouer NFS World sous Ubuntu ou pas?
<Blackbox_> attend je suis pas un gamer ( pro gamer ) alors ?
<Blackbox_> Need for speed
<Blackbox_> dac
<Blackbox_> :)
<Blackbox_> lequel the runs ?
<elacheche_anis> lool.. car j'essaie de la jouer.. j'ai trouvé comment lancer l'application, mais elle fonctionne pas :/ XD
<elacheche_anis> non World
<elacheche_anis> The run anséha héki XD même machine mté3 + WinBug mé t5adamhéch hhhhhh
<Blackbox_> hahaha
<Blackbox_> clic droit -> propriété -> permission -> cocher " Autoriser l'exe du .. "
<Blackbox_> ?
<Blackbox_> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Blackbox_, essaie Flight Gear, c'est un simulateur de vol.. Jaw 3lih.. surout ba3d mé t3adi jom3a t7éwil béch ittayar tayara fi lé5ir ittir :D
<elacheche_anis> Blackbox_, loooooool.. tfadla!!! =>
<elacheche_anis> <Blackbox_> clic droit -> propriété -> permission -> cocher " Autoriser l'exe du .. "
<elacheche_anis> je suis pas assez con Blackbox_ XD
<Blackbox_> bon ktébt mlouil " c'est un peu débile comme idée " après fassa5tha :D
<elacheche_anis> problème fil emulation mouch fil execution XD jeux developper en .Net et nécessite ie7 et je sais pas quoi d'autre :/et après lorsque je lance le jeu to93od en mode zombie
<Blackbox_> att 2 sec je dl flight Gear :D
<Blackbox_> re
<elacheche_anis> 3andi jom3a in7érib féha FG ilyoum tirt bi tayara w hbatit méguir mé 3malt accident XD amma hbatit il barra mil piste XD
<Blackbox_> loooooool
<Blackbox_> #fail
<elacheche_anis> looool
<Maresca_> salémo  3alaykom
<elacheche_anis> salam Maresca_ :)
<elacheche_anis> asma3ni.. yé5i chnya louzara illi 9riba mil hackerspace?
<Maresca_> je sais pa ha twa ncharchilék
<elacheche_anis> oki y3aychou
<Maresca_> ya anis
<elacheche_anis> oui
<Maresca_> ba7tha el wzara el olaaa
<Maresca_> 9ribetél'ha chwaya
<elacheche_anis> looooool jimal XD
<Maresca_> hhhh
<elacheche_anis> yé5i louzara loula méhéch fil 9asba hya XD
<Maresca_> ay ay
 * elacheche_anis dayi3 féha 3la toul
<Maresca_> may kol zno9 9rab leb3adh'hom
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> oki mriguil
<bemawi> re
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-29
<salah> salut
<ali> c'est qui salah?
<ali> salah go?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-25
<Iliana> salut tous le monde
<Iliana> j'ai un probleme avec le son et j'ai besoin de votre aide
<Iliana> y'a til quelqun ici
<elacheche_anis> Salam :)
<elacheche_anis> Salut ChanServ
<elacheche_anis> salut cherif
<cherif> bsr g un problème avec l'installation de skype
<cherif> sur 12.10
<cherif> 64bits
<elacheche_anis> Alors c'est quoi le problème :D
<elacheche_anis> T'as executer ce que je t'ai donnée sur FB?
<cherif> quand j'installe le fichier
<cherif> ey c fait
<cherif> c installé
<cherif> mais ça ne se lance pas
<elacheche_anis> ok, ouvre un terminal et lance skype via le terminal
<elacheche_anis> cherif, ??
<cherif> oui
<elacheche_anis> alors? t'as lancé skype via termianl?
<cherif> ta3tini commande stp?
<elacheche_anis> skype
<cherif> rien
<cherif> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<r3zguin0> comment t'a installé skype ?
<elacheche_anis> r3zguin0, wget http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i ./skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -f install
<r3zguin0> aptitude skype toul ! :p
<elacheche_anis> cherif, t'as bien executer toute cette commande??  wget http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i ./skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -f instal
<elacheche_anis> ?????
<cherif> oui
<cherif> bien sur
<elacheche_anis> r3zguin0, ça installera pas la dernier version :p
<elacheche_anis> ok cherif essaie ça encore une fois: sudo apt-get -f install
<elacheche_anis> après essaie de lancer skype via terminal, et su tu auras la même résultat execute ça: sudo apt-get install libxv1:i386
<cherif> Les paquets suivants ont été installés automatiquement et ne sont plus nécessaires :   linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic Veuillez utiliser « apt-get autoremove » pour les supprimer. 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<r3zguin0> elacheche_anis, chta3mel béha a5er version !
<elacheche_anis> execute ça alors: sudo apt-get install libxv1:i386
<cherif> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet libxv1
<elacheche_anis> r3zguin0, 3ajjaw w barra :p j'ai oublié que skype existe dans les dépot de ubutnu :p j'installe toujours la derniere version
<elacheche_anis> cherif, fait comme l'a dis r3zguin0 : sudo apt-get install skype
<elacheche_anis> dit**
<cherif> y9olli impossible de trouver le paquet skype
<elacheche_anis> zéda!!
<cherif> ey zéda
<cherif> :D
<elacheche_anis> sudo at-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<cherif> sudo: at-get: command not found
<elacheche_anis> so cherif ?!
<elacheche_anis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<cherif> après avoir installé plein de trucs
<cherif> 9alli
<cherif> E: impossible de trouver le paquet skype
<elacheche_anis> béhi
<elacheche_anis> lance ça: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade => c'est pour installer les màj entre temps je te trouverai une solution pour la libson qui manque ;)
<cherif> ok :)
<elacheche_anis> cherif, Khaled vient de proposer ça: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update -qq
<elacheche_anis> il a raison, le paquet skype existe dans le depot pertners, et ce dépot n'est activer par défaut.. execute: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update -qq && sudo apt-get install skype
<cherif> Certains paquets ne peuvent être installés. Ceci peut signifier que vous avez demandé l'impossible, ou bien, si vous utilisez la distribution unstable, que certains paquets n'ont pas encore été créés ou ne sont pas sortis d'Incoming. L'information suivante devrait vous aider à résoudre la situation :  Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :  skype : Dépend: skype-bin mais il n'est pas installa
<cherif> des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-26
<AminosAmigos> Hello :D
<Fanen> kangoulya,  pm SVP
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-27
<cbj> http://www.ubuntu.tn :(
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-22
<elacheche_anis> http://goo.gl/yqlDth
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis,  seen it good article :D
<elacheche_anis> hey chermae rhabbachi:)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-23
<zeitouna_> salam a tous
<zeitouna_> alloooooooooooo
<elacheche_anis> salam zeitouna_
#ubuntu-tn 2015-01-19
<Neo31> ahla MarwenDOo
#ubuntu-tn 2015-01-22
<neo11> je cherche le loco de communauté ubuntu en tunis
<neo11> je suis un développeur e je cherche a rejoindre communaute ubuntu en tunis
<neo11> aloooo
#ubuntu-tn 2015-01-25
<guest2_> salut
<guest2_> j'ai créé un compte
<guest2_> puis je l'ai ajouté aux sudoers pour utiliser la commande sudo
<guest2_> puis j'ai décidé de lui retiré ce privilège , mais j'ai pas pu
<guest2_> qqun peu m'aider plz merciii
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-25
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus
<elacheche> nizarus, I told you before that I'm monitoring the Tunisian Mirror twice a day. After months of that habit, I start building a theory about it.. I think that the ATI guys run the sync script manually, or it's installed under a PC.. Because every weekend, from Friday night to Monday the mirror loses the sync.. → تحسّو توقيت إداري
<elacheche> x)
<nizarus> bjr elacheche
<nizarus> ah bon !
<nizarus> c'est peut être le processus de vérification de canonical qui ne fait pas le contrôle régulièrement :)
<nizarus> This mirror was last verified 25 minutes ago.
<nizarus> all is up to date :)
<elacheche> Yep.. I have a "routine" bookmarked pages, that I open at least 2 times every day.. The lp page of the mirror is one of them
<elacheche> nizarus, Exactly! تحسّو توقيت إداري
<elacheche> Before 30 min it was all unknown
<nizarus> ça c'est la faute au cron de launchpad je pense :)
<elacheche> Starting from Friday night the LP page start changes to "X hours behind"
<elacheche> nizarus, I don't thin kthat the LP cron just stop working during the weekend :D
<elacheche> I 'm still keeping an eye on that LP page.. And will see :) :D
<nizarus> je sais que le cron de laposte ne fonctionne pas le weekend
<elacheche> hahaha :D
<nizarus> alors si celui de l'ati fait la même chose alors c'est grave :/
<nizarus> un cron tounsi
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> coffe time
<nizarus> @++
<elacheche> go! go! go! and be happy :D
<N`importe_qui> 'evening nabs
<elacheche_anis> o/
 * N`importe_qui pats elacheche_anis on the back of his neck leaving a reddish trace on it
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche :)
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> hey MarwenDo elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Hey
<Na3iL> wassup
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah , u ?
<Na3iL> 7amdoullah :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-26
<N`importe_qui> bunch of useless lurkers
<r0r0n04> Bonjour
<r0r0n04> :)
<r0r0n04> j'ai une probleme svp
<r0r0n04> !!
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: Bonsoir :)
<elacheche_anis> How can I help
<r0r0n04> bonsoir merci pour repondre
<r0r0n04> je veux supprimer windows de ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: Tu nous explique plus la situation stp!?
<r0r0n04> windows est incliné dans mon ubuntu 14.40
<r0r0n04> il ya
<r0r0n04> le logo de windows
<elacheche_anis> incliné? Tu veux dire duel boot?
<r0r0n04> integré
<r0r0n04> non pas dualboot
<elacheche_anis> Emm.. Tu me passe un screenshot stp?
<r0r0n04> dans gnome
<elacheche_anis> Tu me passe un screenshot stp?
<r0r0n04> comment
<r0r0n04> je peux envoyer ici ?
<elacheche_anis> Utilise imgur pour partage l'image :)
<r0r0n04> logiciel ?
<elacheche_anis> ou http://www.images.tn/
<elacheche_anis> utilise http://www.images.tn/
<elacheche_anis> :)
<r0r0n04> http://www.images.tn/upload/img/1453835311.png
<r0r0n04> ce l'image
<r0r0n04> vous etes la ?
<elacheche_anis> euuh, je pense que images.tn bug o_O car y a rien là!
<elacheche_anis> upload vers http://imgur.com/
<r0r0n04> il ya un code php qui s'affiche.. pauvre site..
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: Je suis 24/7 ici :) Mais parfois tu me trouve pas devant le clavier, alors il faut attendre un peu :)
<elacheche_anis> C'est le cas de tout les autres noms que tu regarde dans la liste :)
<r0r0n04> Ok :)
<r0r0n04> http://i.imgur.com/xkQV9dK.png
<r0r0n04> ca le lien
<r0r0n04> voit
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: lorsque tu ouvre le lien tu trouve quoi toi?
<elacheche_anis> o_O
<r0r0n04> je trouve l image
<r0r0n04> encore vous pouvez pas l'ouvrir ?
<r0r0n04> je pense quelle marche aussi sur images.tn
<elacheche_anis> Eni je trouve image.. Amma voilà ce que je trouve
<elacheche_anis> Application → places → Icon de Sublime
<r0r0n04> ouiiiii
<r0r0n04> c caa
<r0r0n04> dans
<r0r0n04> applications
<r0r0n04> logo windows !!!
<elacheche_anis> Ahhhhhhh!
<r0r0n04> vous voyez !!
<elacheche_anis> T'as dû cliqué sur Application est faire un screenshot du menu x)
<elacheche_anis> pas grave
<r0r0n04> quoi ?
<r0r0n04> je comprend pas
<elacheche_anis> Tu parle peut être de l'icone de l'application wine!
<elacheche_anis> Tu peux partage un screenshot après que tu clique sur applications?
<r0r0n04> le carreau
<r0r0n04> rouge
<r0r0n04> non non pas d'application
<r0r0n04> le carreau rouge
<r0r0n04> c windows !!
<Na3iL> r0r0n04, you are installing Numix theme?
<elacheche_anis> Ahhhh!!!
<r0r0n04> Na3iL
<elacheche_anis> ça n'a rien avoir avec windows x)
<r0r0n04> oui je pense
<r0r0n04> quelqun installe ca
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL: You're a Gnome user :D Tell him :D
<r0r0n04> je sais pas vraiment
<r0r0n04> Na3iL tu es bon dans ca ?
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: c'est un thème, change le theme et tu aura un autre logo là bas :)
<Na3iL> not very much r0r0n04 it is just your theme which is "Numix" as I think
<Na3iL> just change it.
<r0r0n04> mais j'aime cette design
<r0r0n04> :(
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Just a minute r0r0n04 let me google something ;)
<r0r0n04> i dont want change it man
<elacheche_anis> I know
<r0r0n04> its so powerful graphics
<elacheche_anis> I'm googling something else :)
<r0r0n04> it let me love ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: You use Gnome3 or Gnome Shell or Gnome fallback?
<r0r0n04> you all love ubuntu ?
<elacheche_anis> I love FOSS :)
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: You use Gnome3 or Gnome Shell or Gnome fallback?
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: là?
<elacheche_anis> Je pense que c'est Gnome3 Classic ce que tu utilise
<elacheche_anis> Tu peux hacker le theme pour juste change l'icone du menu application
<r0r0n04> c bon
<elacheche_anis> Tu veux faire ça?
<r0r0n04> je dois chercher l icon sur /usr/share/numix...
<r0r0n04> et la modifier.. :)
<elacheche_anis> Voilà
<r0r0n04> merci pour votre effort :) et désoler
<elacheche_anis> pas de problème :)
<elacheche_anis> On est toujours ici :) Tu peux nous rejoindre quand tu veux :)
<elacheche_anis> http://superuser.com/a/136970/242469
<r0r0n04> /usr/share/icons/numix... plutot
<elacheche_anis> check that link r0r0n04 :) It can help too :)
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: First time I see you here :) Would you like to introduce yourself?
<elacheche_anis> r0r0n04: First time I see you here :) Would you like to introduce yourself?
<r0r0n04> Sure :)
<r0r0n04> Well... i think that i should introduce myself :)  Im Mohamed Ettayeb , 21 years old , a Linux user since 5 years as i remember... (Ubuntu user for 2 years) ... web developer & designer too... I have good skills with Python scripting too...  and a lot of other stuff...
<MarwenDo> hi r0r0n04 :)
<r0r0n04> and Security & Hacking stuff of caurse :)
<elacheche_anis> Nice to meet you :) Happy to have you here :)
<r0r0n04> email : ettayebmed@3rabgeeks.com  :)
<r0r0n04> brb
<Na3iL> is that you mohamed? :D
<Na3iL> He's my friend, why you have that nikcname!! -_-
<elacheche_anis> x) loool :D :D
<Na3iL> ah he left xD :D
<elacheche_anis> Dabbar 3lih x)
<elacheche_anis> Why you have that nickname :D
<Na3iL> hahaha at least my nickname can told whoami :D
<elacheche_anis> I was wondering how he's here not on fB :D now I understand :D
 * elacheche_anis BRB..
<Na3iL> tyt
 * N`importe_qui throws a 10-kilo bag of macarona on Na3iL 
<N`importe_qui> hid: la putain de ce nabs
<N`importe_qui> *ces *
<N`importe_qui> hid: qien que les lurkeurs
<N`importe_qui> rien *
<hid> oui
<hid> les lurkeurs sont un cancer
<hid> il faut s'en débarrasser
<N`importe_qui> moué
<N`importe_qui> :-°
<hid> tu as installé redshift?
<N`importe_qui> mdr crack3r est parmi eux aussi
<N`importe_qui> hid: oui, avant
<hid> il protège les yeux
<N`importe_qui> hid: pas bcp àma
<hid> si
<hid> c'est un canal de quoi
<hid> de merde ?
<N`importe_qui> hid: lulz, de support de ubuntu
<N`importe_qui> lmao
<hid> meh install gentoo
<hid> INSTALL GENTOO NABS
<N`importe_qui> gentoo owns ubuntu
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<hid> j'ai été sur #geeks-tn
<hid> ahah
<N`importe_qui> hid: lmao
<N`importe_qui> ya til des nabs là ?
<hid> 2
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-27
<elacheche_anis> o/
<MarwenDo> Hi elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> krouis: Congrats for the new job dude :) : )
<elacheche_anis> Hey MarwenDo
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-29
<elacheche> hey SA7M91, new here!
<elacheche> crack3r, congé l'après midi? :) :
<elacheche> D
<elacheche> :D
<crack3r> salut elacheche
<crack3r> non je suis au boulot
<crack3r> et toi ?
<SA7M91> i'm sahnoun elacheche :p
<SA7M91> xD
<crack3r> sahnoun ça rhyme avec un autre mot :)
<crack3r> elacheche: vous avez de l'esx ?
<elacheche> loool SA7M91 :p
<elacheche> je travail aussi.. You're not used to connect during work days cbj :p
<elacheche> Nope crack3r que du KVM :)
<crack3r> oh cool, rte7t :)
<elacheche> yep :)
<elacheche> SA7M91, register your nickname :) 3léch kol marra no9"od intaggaz eni :D
<SA7M91> ok elacheche :)
<gnulug_> ahla bikoum
<elacheche> Hey gnulug_
<gnulug_> jani error wani nanstali fil vlc
<gnulug_> jani hada
<gnulug_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/restricted/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to server.gnulug:3142:
<gnulug_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US  Unable to connect to server.gnulug:3142:
<gnulug_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to server.gnulug:3142:
<gnulug_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<elacheche> gnulug_, utilise http://paste.ubuntu.com/ pour partager les erreurs :)
<gnulug_> kifaich ??
<elacheche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<elacheche> Copier/coller les erreurs là bas
<elacheche> clique sur le bouto n paste
<elacheche> et partage le lien :)
<gnulug_> thanks :)
<elacheche> Sinon
<elacheche> gnulug_, t'as executé sudo apt-get update avant de lancer sudo apt-get install vlc?
<gnulug_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695540/
<gnulug_> hada dhourli wa9ta 3malt
<gnulug_>  sudo apt-get update
<elacheche> gnulug_, T'es pas par hazard membre du nouveau Club GNu/Linux à Sahloul(ou Hammem sousse je pense)
<crack3r> gnulug_: echo $http-proxy
<gnulug_> oui ani taw fil club
<crack3r> gnulug_: echo $http_proxy plutot
<elacheche> gnulug_, Neo31 a installé un serveur apt-cacher??
<elacheche> Check le serveur apt-cacher, il doit être down :/
<gnulug_> chnouwa apt-cacher
<elacheche> <crack3r> gnulug_: echo $http_proxy plutot
<gnulug_> douhritli ' plutot '
<elacheche> echo $http_proxy
<elacheche> Ah! non
<elacheche> no need.. crack3r apt-cacher utilise autre variable
<gnulug_> wa9ta 3malt ' echo $http_proxy ' madhourli chay
<elacheche> OK
<elacheche> gnulug_, ls /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<elacheche> gnulug_, T'es Ayoub?
<gnulug_> 00aptitude            01proxy         20archive              70debconf
<gnulug_> 00trustcdrom          01proxy~        20changelog            99update-notifier
<gnulug_> 01autoremove          10periodic      20dbus
<gnulug_> 01autoremove-kernels  15update-stamp  50unattended-upgrades
<gnulug_> oui
<elacheche> cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<gnulug_> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://server.gnulug:3142";
<elacheche> ping server.gnulug
<gnulug_> PING server.gnulug (192.168.1.253) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gnulug_> From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<gnulug_> From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<gnulug_> From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<gnulug_> From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<gnulug_> From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
<elacheche> OK
<gnulug_> From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
<elacheche> C'est bon :)
<crack3r> dead
<elacheche> Ne flood pas le channel :D
<elacheche> gnulug_, je t'explique la situation
<elacheche> Lorsque vous avez l'install party l'autre weekend, quelqu'un (probablement Neo31) a installé un serveur de cache APT..
<gnulug_> w chnouwa el 7al ??
<elacheche> Le serveur est down, alors tu dois identifier la machine et l'amllumer pour pouvoir utilise APT via le serveur cache
<elacheche> Un serveur cache est bien lorsque y a plusiuers PC Ubuntu/Debian sur le même réseau de cette façon vous optimiser l'utilisation de la bande passante
<elacheche> Tu connais le serveur ou apt-cacher est installé?
<gnulug_> non
<elacheche> OK, voilà quoi faire
<elacheche> Tu execute: gksu gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<elacheche> Tu ajoute # Avant Acquire::http::Proxy
<elacheche> Tu sauvegarde et ferme gedit
<elacheche> après sudo apt-get update
<elacheche> gnulug_,
<elacheche> c bon?
<gnulug_> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<gnulug_> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy"
<elacheche> gnulug_, car t'as ignoré gksu
<elacheche> gksu gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<gnulug_> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy:7: Extra junk at end of file
<gnulug_> mrigil taw
<gnulug_> thanks
<gnulug_> :D
<elacheche> gnulug_,
<gnulug_> sami7ni ta3abtik m3aya
<gnulug_> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] [Connecting to archive.canonical.com]
<elacheche> Lorsque tu recontre Neo31, demande qu'il te dit comment lancer le serveur apt-cacher qu'il a installé
<gnulug_> nitsawar haka mrigil
<gnulug_> houch
<elacheche> gnulug_, Lorsque tu recontre Neo31(Ahmed Sghair), demande qu'il te dit comment lancer le serveur apt-cacher qu'il a installé
<gnulug_> bahi ... mrigil 3aych 5ouya
<gnulug_> thanks
<elacheche> Welcome :)
<elacheche> crack3r, it's good to know how your friends behave :D x)
<crack3r> he is not my friend elacheche :)
<gnulug_> w inta minhou crack3r
<gnulug_> what is your facebook crack3r  ??
<crack3r> I don't have facebook
<elacheche> gnulug_, what's facebook?
<gnulug_> facebook account
<elacheche> Ah! You mean that spaying platform?!
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Here is IRC :) No need to ask people about their REAL NAMES or their FAILb00k accounts :)
<gnulug_> what is your real name crack3r
<elacheche> Here is IRC :) No need to ask people about their REAL NAMES or their FAILb00k accounts :)
<elacheche> gnulug_, You don't ask that question on irc
<gnulug_> hhh ... sorry
<gnulug_> :D
<Sa7nounM91> elacheche, any news about sysadmin workshop with  CLLFSM ?
<nizarus> ping Sa7nounM91
<nizarus> join #clibre.tn
<Sa7nounM91> hi nizarus :) ok
<SahnounM91>  /msg NickServ SETPASS SahnounM91 tauxxjtvgrgy fsmlfi21991
<crack3r> oops !
<SahnounM91> i7seb ro7k marit chy :p
<SahnounM91> crack3r,
<crack3r> oui t'inquiètes, on a rien vu
<SahnounM91> lool
<Dro> ubuntulog a tout vu :p
<SahnounM91> ma3andou maya3mel baha tkt :p
<SahnounM91> Dro,
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-30
<Neo31> hello wguys
<damascene> elacheche, where were you?!!! I missed you
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-31
<elacheche> damascene: just saw your message :/ :( I can't be online during weekends.. :/
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: why so? aren't you free in weekends?
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<N`importe_qui> pretty weird
<elacheche> Nope am not N`importe_qui :) Some of us have a AFK life :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: wat was your AFK life about this weekend? :o
<N`importe_qui> what *
<elacheche> That's called personal life :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: your personal life is allover the internet lmao
<N`importe_qui> it's not personal anymore
<N`importe_qui> any random nab may know it
<elacheche> That's my public life, not the personal one :)
<elacheche> You can't be anonymous when you're a member of an International community :)
<N`importe_qui> meh at yhis international community of yours
<N`importe_qui> *this *
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-23
<praisethemoon> Goof morning
<praisethemoon> x)
<elacheche> Morning folks
<oussemos> Morning all
<nzoueidi> Morning :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, https://twitter.com/alonnesora/status/823474644724367360
<elacheche> nzoueidi: check ml
<elacheche> davlefou: That was you, isn't it?
<nzoueidi> Alright
<nzoueidi> I see elacheche, you will not go?
<elacheche> I will nzoueidi.. 90% I will inchallah.. Just planning a long weekend in there, I'll start look for a hotel room for myself and wife, all that concerns me is you guys! Also, I need here to confirm your hosting details to have some insights about where I can get hosting myself.. It'll be fun to be close and have a geeky night together ;)
<elacheche> Options are few in there, that's a problem :/
<nzoueidi> I just don't want to be there alone x), if you go I will go sure, the hosting stuff we wait for the reply of Dalila
<elacheche> Yep..
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour,
<davlefou> elacheche, es moi ou pas par rapport à quel référence?
<elacheche> The mail in the ML :D x)
<elacheche> "David Bieder" is that you? :D → Just curious :)
<davlefou> elacheche, oui, pourquoi cette question?
<elacheche> Just curious :D x) 1st time for you to contribute to the ML :D :)
<davlefou> Ah okay. J'ai pas toujours le temps de tout lire!
<elacheche> BTW, that's a good idea.. But in all ways a good net is needed if will have other workshops (docker or Linux dev or whatever).. A local repo is useful only with apt.. Also we don't always find good hardware in universities.. I'll try to create some caching services on my laptop and try them before goign there.. But, that never helped us.. Ask nzoueidi he ad many experiences with us about same issues x)
 * elacheche br
<davlefou> elacheche, il est mieux de faire un repos dans un vm ainsi elle pourrait être posé partout!
<davlefou> elacheche, l'objetif est de faire une install parti?
<elacheche> davlefou: Non, durant l'install party on aura pas besoin d'Internet.. Si y aura d'autre ateliers on aura besoin d'Internet.. Ex: Lors de SFd j'avais un atelier Docker, Internet était inutilisable, alors on a pas pu faire un bon atelier..
<davlefou> elacheche, ok. Je suis intérêssé par un atelier docker!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-24
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<elacheche> davlefou: IRL or IRC?
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, \o/
<fwhcat> hi
<Chikore> elacheche, Morning !
<praisethemoon> Chikore, o/
<Chikore> praisethemoon, o/
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<elacheche> Morning!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, morning
<elacheche> wassup folks :)
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour.
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou: t'es interessé par un atelier IRL or IRC?  ?
<davlefou> Vous ne faites pas des réunions physiques dans l'association de temps en temps?
<elacheche> On est pas une association x)
<elacheche> Vue que presque personne n'est plus active on a pas fait des réunons physique depuis des années :(
<elacheche> La derniére fois que j'ai fait un appel pour une réunion IRC y avait seulement 2 personnes présent..
<elacheche> :(
<davlefou> Quel dommage!
<fwhcat> j'ai un mumble à disposition si vous voulez
<fwhcat> si besoin.
<elacheche> Nice :)
<elacheche> On a utilisé (essayer) mumble.tn ( http://wiki.opentunisia.org/index.php/Mumble ).. Mais généralmeent on a toujours utilisé IRC pour les réunions..
<elacheche> ubuntulog_: Ne peut pas rejoindre mumble :D
<davlefou> Sinon, j'ai un serveur a vendre, personne ne connais de société intérêssé?
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, you're awesome.
<praisethemoon> You still have your servers running?
<fwhcat>                hey
<fwhcat> yeah ofc.
<Dro> bsr
<davlefou> Dro, Bsr, pose ta question!
<Dro> davlefou, pas de questions lol
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-25
<elacheche> Morning folks :D
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche
<nzoueidi> The meeting of UBM will be in 2nd February?
<elacheche> Morning, yep..
<nzoueidi> Alright! how are you then :D
<elacheche> Good, tired, but good.. Still have one sunday to finish exams and focus on other things..
<Dro> bjr elacheche nzoueidi et tlm :D
<elacheche> Yo Dro
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<Dro> GM drupal guy!
<nzoueidi> Morning SalahMessaoud Dro
<nzoueidi> Good luck with the exams elacheche
<fwhcat> hi
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, yo
<fwhcat> netdata is cool praisethemoon
<fwhcat> check http://fwhost.eu:19999/
<fwhcat> :)
<praisethemoon> is that graphana?
<fwhcat> no it looks like but it's not
<fwhcat> it's netdata
<praisethemoon> ahh alright
<fwhcat> bonnnn
<fwhcat> let's work a bit !
<fwhcat> :)
<fwhcat> cya
<elacheche> fwhcat: I like Grafana more :D :p
 * elacheche is installing LineageOS :D
<privik> I can't understand why tunisians mock other people's religions while all they do all day long is bending to a rock house called Kaaba ?
<praisethemoon> privik, this community is about Ubuntu, not religion
<elacheche> privik: Are you here looking for Ubuntu & FOSS related support or talk?
<praisethemoon> obviously you're in the wrong place friend :)
<elacheche> Otherwise, please don't discuss off-topic things..
<privik> I thought the afrikanas ubuntu
<privik> Sorry
<elacheche> Anything is not related to Ubuntu or FOSS is off-topic
<privik> I thought it was about Ubuntu = Getting along etc :P
<elacheche> Not in that way.. Any Ubuntu & FOSS related talks are welcome in here.. Anything else is not..
<privik> Well, if it is ubuntu the software not the concept, that is true.
<privik> I think it would be good to include in the topic: Ubuntu distribution or something like that
<elacheche> privik: I think the *ubuntu.com* links in the topics can make that very clear
<privik> elacheche: I missed the link :(
<privik> Anyway, thanks for the information :)
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, did you attend the ISIM event?
<elacheche> Nope praisethemoon.. :(
<elacheche> nizarus: Do you use CM on your Nexus 5 ?
<nizarus> cm ?
<elacheche> CayanogenMod
<nizarus> Ah non ! j'allais le faire au cours des dernières vacances mais entre temps il y a eu l'annonce de la fin du projet :/
<nizarus> j'attends donc LineageOS :p
<elacheche> Oh! Cool :) So you'll do a Fresh install, not a migration.. That's good :)
<elacheche> The LineageOS Nightly build for the Nexus5 was released yesterday :) :D
<nizarus> voilà ! déjà j'ai lu que ce n'est pas possible de migrer de cm à lineage
<nizarus> Ah ! good to know, où ça ?
<elacheche> No daily Nightly builds, they'll keep it on a Weekly schedule because there is not much servers.. This time all servers are contributions from the community
<elacheche> https://download.lineageos.org/hammerhead
<elacheche> If you have CM14 you can migrate to LineageOS14..
<elacheche> I already did it, 1 second ago x)
<nizarus> elacheche: tu as un nexus 5
<elacheche> But to migrate you should flash a migration zip before.. CM team was using some testing keys to sign the rom, Lineage Team are using Real Private keys, so the migration zip (experimental.zip) should be flashed to do not have issues
<elacheche> Nope, I still have my old SGS 3 :D
<nizarus> bookmarked :-)
<nizarus> 14.1 c'est nougat ?
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> 7.1.1
<nizarus> hmmm ! i will do it soon
<elacheche> Check this too https://lineageos.org/Update-and-Build-Prep/
<elacheche> The irc channel & sub-reddit are cool too if you need help..
<fwhcat> hey back
<fwhcat> Lineage is for mobile phones ?
<fwhcat> Oh it looks like CyanogenMod website
<fwhcat> did they change name or is it another team?
<nizarus> cm est mort vive LineAge :p
<elacheche> Yep, CM is dead.. The company killed the community one.. So the community did a re-branding and starting almost everything from scratch..
<fwhcat> nice
<fwhcat> Do you guys know Minetest ?
<fwhcat> It'a Free Software alternative to Minecraft :)
<elacheche> Yep, tried it once, but never used it again, I'm not a "gamer" x)
<nizarus> https://framablog.org/2016/05/28/minetest-piochez-en-lberte/
<praisethemoon> hello folks
<fwhcat> hey
<fwhcat> praisethemoon, what are you doing ? :)
<praisethemoon> ahahahaha
<praisethemoon> elacheche, https://scontent.ftun1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16174626_1488141761204279_7894496934557740256_n.jpg?oh=d12861bcb6e64effe23c95b068ef8dfc&oe=5901380B
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, working on my stupid language
<praisethemoon> for the 6th damn year
<praisethemoon> maybe one day i'll finish it
<fwhcat> can I make a 3D game with it ?
<fwhcat> lol
<praisethemoon> yes, but not now xD
<praisethemoon> i killed OOP
<praisethemoon> it's called IOP
<praisethemoon> Interface Oriented Programming
<praisethemoon> i'm preparing a medium post about that :)
<fwhcat> Great. So basically you 1: break things, redo them, and goto 1:
<praisethemoon> Why the redo?
<praisethemoon> I'm making things better
<fwhcat> same features = redo.
<fwhcat> :D
<praisethemoon> else, i would have finished the language years ago ^^
<praisethemoon> no not really
<praisethemoon> I have new features my friend
<praisethemoon> more powerful features
<fwhcat> great
<fwhcat> now make me a 3d engine with it
<praisethemoon> I'm currently investigating if I can target GPU for highly parallel programming tasks with my language using SPIR-V
<fwhcat> just kidding lol
<praisethemoon> and ofc, wouldbe fun to make 3d game engine ^^
<praisethemoon> I always wanted to make one
<praisethemoon> u'll make a minetest clone with it
<praisethemoon> call it faptest (kawai face) ^_^
<fwhcat> xD
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-26
<nzoueidi> Morning folks!
<Dro> bjr les ubuntistes!
<elacheche> Bonjour Dro
<elacheche> Mornign nzoueidi
<elacheche> And nizarus  praisethemoon :D
<nzoueidi> How are you friends! :D
<praisethemoon> Good morning wonderful people
<praisethemoon> How is everyone?
<Dro> elacheche, tu as oublié chaker cbj... ChanServ :p
<Dro> praisethemoon, just like everyday, I'm praising the sun in the morning and planning to praise the moon at night :D
<praisethemoon> Dro, aha xD good one x)
<praisethemoon> Dro, what do you do in life?
<Dro> praisethemoon, well i'm a student or lets say an engineer Minus the end of studies project :D what about you?
<praisethemoon> I'm a R&D Software Engineer
<praisethemoon> You're looking for an internship project?
<praisethemoon> oh, I graduated 2016, so we're almost same age
<praisethemoon> ^^
<Dro> well I already found a project, but if u have a good idea i may go for it :D
<praisethemoon> tell me
<praisethemoon> Where, project title & description
<Dro> praisethemoon, I think we have to discuss about this in PM so we don't break the channel rules :D
<praisethemoon> sure, PM me bro
<elacheche> https://opensource.com/article/17/1/24-Pull-Requests-challenge
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-27
<Dro> bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-28
<Dro> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-29
<nzoueidi> Morning community
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-23
<amtn> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-26
<Chikore> rhabbachi, o/
<rhabbachi> Chikore: yo yo o/ :D
<Chikore> :D ça va?
<rhabbachi> Chikore:  hamdoullah, un trop de travail mais j’espère que ce weekend e5er weekend trassili ne5dem fih :P
<rhabbachi> Chikore: chniyya eljaw 3endek?
<rhabbachi> Chikore: mezzel RPi hosting the drupal site? :v
<Chikore> rhabbachi, erro2ya tamtad 2cm :p
<rhabbachi> Chikore: why? dhayya3t lunettek? :v
<Chikore> haha lé ema juste flou
<Chikore> :p
<Chikore> Hamdoullah :)
<rhabbachi> Chikore:  ah fhemtek, labes ya rajel. ken dima elro2ya wadh7a rana ma n9admouch
<rhabbachi> Chikore:  hana nosdmou w barra
<Chikore> rhabbachi, seyes rou7ek ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-27
<amtn> السلام عليكم
<amtn> elacheche, ?
<amtn> je galère avec le portail captif
<amtn> un coup de main?
<amtn> les tutos sur le net explique les bases,,
<amtn> (depuis le LAN tout est ouvert, et pour aller sur le WAN on passe par le portail)
<amtn> mais pour un reseau sans regles strictes : il y a des zones controlées sur le LAN
<amtn> ET EN plus, ce que je veux, c'est l'acces au serveur web local (DMZ) a travers le portail actif et pas l'acces a internet
<amtn> mais pour un reseau *AVEC* regles strictes
<amtn> Je precise que l'ecran du l'authentification s'affiche, et que l'utilsateur s'authentiefie correctement (accepté),, et je le trouve connecté
<amtn> une image vaut mieux q'un long discours:
<amtn> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/18/0127/h_1517085445_8583933_87d545ae9f.png
<amtn> tu vois tres bien que l'utilisateur est authentifié,, mais malgré tout, il ne peut pas acceder au serveur
<amtn> c a d , il y a une regle qui pose problème
<amtn> ichihi, hi
<ichihi> amtn, hi :)
<amtn> le monde ici dort tres tot
<ichihi> amtn, je dors tot generalement, mais je voyage alors je suis a l'aeroport.
<amtn> bon vpyage alors :D
<ichihi> Merci amtn
<amtn> *bon voyage*
<amtn> ho la la !!!
<amtn> j'ai activé le portail sur tout les vlans,, mm celui de la zone DMZ,,
<amtn> Les betises ça ne tue pas
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-22
<dro> Hello
<elacheche> Yo dro ! :)
<dro> Yo elacheche ! I miss u bro ! :)
<elacheche> I miss you too :D
<elacheche> How is life? Any new good interesting projects?
<amtn> السلام عليكم
<dro> wa 3alaykom el salem
<dro> elacheche: Life is life! :D no interestings stuff .. :D what about oyu
<amtn> Une question non technique... Répondez moi svp::
<amtn> Les proxy web, ça se deploie encore dans les PME en Tunisie?
<amtn> Je voudrais savoir car la grande majorité des sites de nos jours sont en https (TLS)
<amtn> Les grands acteurs du web (google:facebook:amazon:twitter...) ne seront plus accessible même avec un certificat interne
<elacheche> amtn: J'ai pas compris la question x5
<elacheche> x(
<amtn> bonjour elacheche
<amtn> Disons que je dois configurer un proxy web (pfsense + squid ..) pour une PME
<elacheche> ok
<amtn> Je dois filter tout donc le flus ssl
<elacheche> Sauf si tu utilise un proxy transparent (je pense, je dois verifier)
<amtn> si je fais je n'ai plus le choix que de manipuler tous les terminaux du PME
<amtn> Oui mais le proxy transparent (splice all) ne filtre pas https
<amtn> si je dois intercepter TOUT, je dois configurer un CA et l'exporter
<elacheche> Emm.. Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par https filtering? Pourquoi tu veux filtrer https?
<amtn> La demarche n'est pas mon probleme
<amtn> ben parceque la grande majorité des sites sont en https... nous sommes en 2019
<amtn> La solution par wpad est dangereuse.. et elle necessite aussi une intervention sur les terminaux des utilisateurs
<amtn> ma question initiale: est-ce qu'on deploie encore des proxy web dans les pme?
<amtn> une question bête, mais voyez un peu..
<amtn> si on le fait encore, on doit intercepter le flix https
<amtn> sinon c'est bon pour rien!!
<amtn> *le flux*
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> Je pense que la réponse est oui, on deploie encore des proxy, je pense qu'un proxy est capable d'intercepter un flux https, sauf que tu ne peux pas regarder le contenu, generalement ce genre d'interception aide à faire des statistics d'utilisation du réseau par personne et par site..
<amtn> oui, le proxy est capable d'intercepter le flux https à condition de le déchiffrer, sinon, on ne peut intercepter que les en-têtes .. la phase d'initialisation de la communication
<amtn> cela permet de savoir la destination initiale de la communication rien de plus
<amtn> on ne pourra pas savoir ce que contiennent les paquets chiffrés envoyés ou reçu: virus, trojans, fichier confidentiel de l'entreprise...
<amtn> on ne pourra pas savoir si une redirection vers un autre chiffré a eu lieu
<elacheche> amtn: Chekc this https://docs.diladele.com/tutorials/filtering_https_traffic_squid_pfsense/filtering.html
<u-la-la> [ Why we need to filter HTTPS — Web Filter for Your Network ] - https://docs.diladele.com
<amtn> thanks, je vais voir
<amtn> au final, je pense que la solution la plus simple est la meilleure: on configure le proxy en http entre le client et le serveur
<amtn> c a d on désactive le proxy transparent
<amtn> elacheche, merci pour ton lien
<amtn> malheureusement c'est un module payant
<elacheche> oops :/
<elacheche> amtn: regarde si tu peux faire ça avec opnsense ou VyOS
<amtn> on pourra envisager d'integrer le filtrage dns (pfblockerng)
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-25
<amtn> السلام عليكم
<amtn> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fY1iwjqnLzRz_qiY0BU794BITfLO7UB
<amtn> رأيكم يهمني.. خاصة الفيديوات المتعلقة ب pfsense
<amtn> لم أنشرها للعموم بعد..
